# Formular verändern



## tiroland (28. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,
bitte um Hilfe:
Möchte Kleinigkeiten (Text) bei einigen Formularen verändern, z. B. soll  "Spamfilter" durch "Spamfilter aktivieren" ersetzt werden. Ich hab dies in der Datei de.lng gemacht. Leider werden die Änderungen nicht angezeigt. Hab schon die Datenbak, ISPConfig und den ganzen Server neu gestartet, erfolglos, ich bekomme immer die alten Werte. Was mache ich falsch?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2008)

Die de.lng Datei ist generell schon richtig. Welche Datei exakt hast Du denn geändert, es gibt davon ja ein paar mehr


----------



## tiroland (28. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till,

danke, das war des Rötsels Lösung. Es gibt die Datei ja für mehrere User.
Noch eine Frage: Werden diese Daten bei einem Update überschrieben, wenn ja, kann man das irgendwie verhindern?

Danke!


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2008)

> Werden diese Daten bei einem Update überschrieben


Ja.



> wenn ja, kann man das irgendwie verhindern?


Nein, da sieht der aktuelle Installer nicht vor.


----------

